# Aloha Airlines shuts down after 61 years



## saxman (Apr 2, 2008)

> Aloha Airlines announced this morning it was shutting down passenger service—both interisland and transpacific.


article

Sad to see so many employees loose jobs. And all mainly due to illegal business practices by another airline and a CEO that should be in jail.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 2, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## jackal (Apr 3, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Huh?


I think he's referring to the controversial go! airline.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 3, 2008)

jackal said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Huh?
> ...


Aloha

He is, but the fuel prices added to the bleeding, Air Cargo and Mainland Flights were profitable, Inter island was the straw that broke the back. A friends husband is involved, the "GO" Situation is a touchy situation with them. Less than a month ago a GO flight missed the big island because the pilot was asleep, over 30 min. Was in Hawaii papers when it happened. There's More but I think what I was told was confidential, so for more read the news reports, as the investigations continue.


----------



## saxman (Apr 3, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


"Go!" was fined $80 million for using confidential advertising practices specifically used by Hawaiian and Aloha. Go! is run by Mesa Airlines and has a CEO named Jonathan Ornstien. He's been banned from being a stock broker due to insider trading. Somehow now he runs and airline and wants nothing more than to bust the labor unions. He should be in jail. On another note, Delta Air Lines just announced they are going to end their Mesa flying contract with all their ERJ's out of JFK and Orlando. Mainly due to such poor performance by Mesa for their Delta Connection flying.


----------



## gswager (Apr 4, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> "Go!" was fined $80 million for using confidential advertising practices specifically used by Hawaiian and Aloha. Go! is run by Mesa Airlines and has a CEO named Jonathan Ornstien. He's been banned from being a stock broker due to insider trading. Somehow now he runs and airline and wants nothing more than to bust the labor unions. He should be in jail. On another note, Delta Air Lines just announced they are going to end their Mesa flying contract with all their ERJ's out of JFK and Orlando. Mainly due to such poor performance by Mesa for their Delta Connection flying.


In NM, we used to have Mesa airlines. Sadly, its poor performance led to its' downfall. It used 19 seat airplanes. Right now, USAirways are using Mesa for its Phoenix hub, with more modern airplanes such as 50 seat Canadiair regional jets.


----------



## Kimo (Apr 4, 2008)

gswager said:


> saxman66 said:
> 
> 
> > "Go!" was fined $80 million for using confidential advertising practices specifically used by Hawaiian and Aloha. Go! is run by Mesa Airlines and has a CEO named Jonathan Ornstien. He's been banned from being a stock broker due to insider trading. Somehow now he runs and airline and wants nothing more than to bust the labor unions. He should be in jail. On another note, Delta Air Lines just announced they are going to end their Mesa flying contract with all their ERJ's out of JFK and Orlando. Mainly due to such poor performance by Mesa for their Delta Connection flying.
> ...




FYI, Mesa Air is the parent company of go!


----------



## saxman (Apr 4, 2008)

And to add to the list...Skybus, ATA, Champion. So thats 4 airlines shutting down in one week. Is the sky falling? Not to mention earlier this year, Big Sky and Skyway.


----------

